# Schnur verknotet sich beim Auswerfen



## m1scha (8. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe gerade mit dem Angeln erst angefangen und habe bisher nur Erfahrungen als Kind an Forellenteichen und in Urlauben gesammelt mit monofiler Schnur.
Jetzt war ich ein paar Abende mit meiner Spinrute und Wobbler, Jig und Blinker am Rhein unterwegs.

Leider bilden sich beim Auswerfen immer wieder Knoten bzw Knäule in der geflochtenen Schnur, die sich nur durch abschneiden wieder entfernen lassen.
Wenn das so weiter geht ist meine Rolle bald alle!

Was mach ich falsch? Was muss ich beachten?
Zuletzt hab ich die Knoten einfach drin gelassen, aber das ist auch nicht gut, oder?

Viele Grüße,
Mischa


----------



## Andal (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schnur verknotet sich beim Auswerfen*

Du musst zusehen, dass deine Schnur immer möglichst stramm auf die Rolle kommt. Keine leere Schnur einfach so aufwickeln, keine zu leichten Köder fischen und so weiter. Wenn zu wenig Spannung vorhanden ist, gibt es immer wieder lose Schlaufen und Vogelnester.


----------



## Perch-Noob (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schnur verknotet sich beim Auswerfen*

Völlig zutreffend was Andal da schreibt. Evtl. wäre es auch interessant um welche Schnur, in welcher Stärke und auf welcher Rolle es sich handelt.


----------



## Rannebert (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schnur verknotet sich beim Auswerfen*

Wenn Du von vorneherein zuviel Schnur auf der Spule hattest ist das leider normal. Der Händler verdient, und Du musst dich ersmal auf einen gesunden Spulenfüllstand runter arbeiten. Heisst, sollte die Schnur bis direkt an, oder besser noch über, die Spulenkante aufgespult worden sein, ist es relativ normal, dass Du viele Perücken wirfst. In dem Falle läuft die Schur nicht so ab wie sie sollte und nimmt ggfs ein paar Schnurklänge darunter mit.
Und sonst hat Andal schon recht, auswerfen und per Kurbeldrehung anfangen einzuholen kann in vielen Fällen extrem schnell daneben gehen, wenn Du hauptsächlich lose Schnur einkurbelst.
Ich habe mir recht schnell angewöhnt den Bügel per Hand anzuklappen und dabei direkt die Schnur ins Schnurlaufröllchen einzulegen. Das klappt dann auch mit halb loser Schnur ziemlich zuverlässig.


----------



## Fidde (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schnur verknotet sich beim Auswerfen*

Benutzt du evtl. eine ältere Rolle? Es sind nicht alle Rollen für Geflochtene tauglich.


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schnur verknotet sich beim Auswerfen*

@TE:

Maschinelles und evtl. zu "volles" Aufspulen beim Händler plus leichte Köder gibt leicht Perücken.

Verpasse Deiner gesamten Schnur die Eigenwicklung der Rolle - unter strammem Zug.

Am allerbesten geht das per Boot - gesamte Schnur rauslassen, dann mit nem Hochwiderstandswobbler wieder reindrehen.

Wenn kein Boot zur Verfügung, geht das aber auch prima per Wiese:

Lege Deine gesamte Schnur auf einer nassen (!!!) Wiese aus und kurble sie dann unter strammem Zug wieder auf die Rolle.

Dazu fixierst Du sie am besten am Ende an einem Bankstick, Stock etc.

Theoretisch kannst Du sie auch mit einem schweren Blei am Ende wieder reindrehen.

Das hat jedoch den Nachteil, dass die Schnur beim Streifen am Boden eventuell beschädigt wird - je nachdem, wie der Untergrund konkret ist.

Dieses vermeidest Du, indem Du das Schnurende wie beschrieben fixierst und die Rute beim Einkurbeln möglichst steil hälst, um die Schnur vom Untergrund wegzubekommen.

Beim Eindrehen unter Zug dann einfach auf den Bankstick bzw. Stock zulaufen.

Dann nach Beendigung des Aufkurbelns den Füllstand überprüfen - der sollte nicht ZU nahe an die Spulenkante ranreichen.

Wie nahe, kommt auf die jeweilige Rolle an - manche Rollen brauchen da mehr Abstand zur Spulenkante, andere weniger.

Dann beim Angeln - wie Andal und Rannebert auch schon sagen - möglichst schauen, dass nicht allzuviel lose Schnur aufgenommen wird.

In der Schnur befindliche Luftknoten solltest Du auf jeden Fall entfernen, da sie insbesondere Geflecht unter Zug sehr stark schwächen können.


----------



## m1scha (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schnur verknotet sich beim Auswerfen*

Vielen Dank für die ganze Tipps!!!
Da ich relativ neu bin bei dem Thema habe ich mir ein Noname Spin Set bei Fishermans Partner in Köln gekauft. Ist eine Spinrute mit einer 3000er Spule, auch Noname. Die Rute macht einen ganz guten Eindruck, die Spule wirk schon recht billig. Ich habe noch eine Shimano, auf die wollte ich die vom Shop aufgespulte geflochtene Schnur "übertragen". Habe die an der Shimano befestigt und dann mit Hilfe von meinen Sohn quasi von Spule auf Spule übertragen. Die Bremse hatte ich eher leicht eingestellt bei der Quell Spule. Das ganze habe ich abgebrochen, als ich festgestellt habe, dass nach der geflochtenen irgendwann monofile Schnur kommt, aber das ist wohl nicht ungewöhnlich. Also alles zurück, somit war alles wieder auf der Noname Spule.
War quasi einmal komplett abgewickelt.

Diese Knoten bilden sich in den ersten 10 Metern beim auswerfen. Vielleicht war dann doch zu viel drauf. Aber das hat sich ja dann bald erledigt, weil ich immer wieder ein paar Meter abschneide.
Hatte mir geben Ende auch angewöhnt, den Bügel durch ankrubeln wieder umzuklappen, bevor der Köder im Wasser gelandet ist. Vielleicht hilft das ja auch ein bisschen.

Auf die Shimano Rolle habe ich auf einer Rolle gekaufte monofile Schnur aufgespult, in dem ich das durch ein schweres Buch gezogen hatte. Das hat ganz gut geklappt. Bei der macht es keinen Sinn das nass aufzuspulen, oder?


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schnur verknotet sich beim Auswerfen*



> als ich festgestellt habe, dass nach der geflochtenen irgendwann monofile Schnur kommt


Das nennt man Unterfütterung mit monifiler Schnur. Dies erfüllt zwei Zwecke:

a) Es verhindert, dass das Geflecht unter starkem Zug auf dem Spulenkern durchrutscht.

b) Es füllt die Rollenspule vollends auf, wenn die reine Geflecht-Lauflänge dazu nicht ausreicht --> es spart Geld, weil dann nicht die ganze Rollenspule komplett voll mit Geflecht ist.



> Hatte mir geben Ende auch angewöhnt, den Bügel durch ankrubeln wieder  umzuklappen, bevor der Köder im Wasser gelandet ist. Vielleicht hilft  das ja auch ein bisschen.


Das tut Deiner Rolle nicht sonderlich gut - lege den Bügel besser von Hand um.

Zudem solltest Du mal Deine Wurftechnik analysieren:

Es gilt, den Schnurbogen vor dem Ankurbeln möglichst zu minimieren. Dazu bremst Du die rausfliegende Schnur kurz vor dem Ködereinschlag leicht mit dem Zeigefinger am Spulenrand ab

--> dies streckt die Schnur = reduziert den Schnurbogen.

Zudem kann es sein, dass Du Deiner Schnur durch das direkte "Umkurbeln" von Rolle auf Rolle einen gewaltigen Drall verpasst hast.

Insofern wäre es evtl. noch ratsam, die Schnur auf der Wiese vor dem Aufkurbeln unter Zug zunächst ohne Fixierung bzw. Gewicht am Ende einmal komplett nur durch einen nassen Lappen zu kurbeln, um sie zu entdrallen

--> bei Bedarf zwei- bis dreimal wiederholen.

Danach dann die beschriebene Endaufkurbelung unter Zug vornehmen.

Auch zum Entdrallen ist ein Boot ansonsten am besten --> einfach die ganze Schnur ohne Gewicht am Ende hinter dem Boot rauslassen, ein Stück schleppen und dann wieder durch nen nassen Lappen reindrehen.

Danach das Ganze wie beschrieben mit nem Derbwiderstandswobbler am Ende wiederholen, um die Schnur stramm auf die Rolle zu bekommen.

Doch Vorsicht: Ob auf Wiese oder per Boot und Wobbler: Checke sorgsam den Verbindungsknoten zwischen Mono und Geflecht

--> wenn der schlampig gebunden ist (kommt bei Händleraufspule mitunter vor - je nachdem, wie sorgsam der Händler da arbeitet), zerlegt es ihn evtl. unter starkem Aufspul-Zug.

Auch da würde ich empfehlen: Mache am besten diesen Verbindungsknoten gleich selbst neu und sauber, dann weißt Du, was Du da hast/verwendest.

Denn insbesondere vom Boot aus wäre es sehr ärgerlich, wenn der Knoten unter starkem Zug platzt und der Wobbler dann inkl. Schnur auf voller Lauflänge weg wäre.

Darum lieber sorgsam gucken und beim Rauslassen der Schnur den Knoten zwischen Mono und Geflecht genau inspizieren. Auf der Wiese besteht dabei ja null Verlustrisiko.



> Auf die Shimano Rolle habe ich auf einer Rolle gekaufte monofile Schnur  aufgespult, in dem ich das durch ein schweres Buch gezogen hatte. Das  hat ganz gut geklappt. Bei der macht es keinen Sinn das nass  aufzuspulen, oder?


Doch, insbesondere bei Mono macht nasses Aufspulen großen Sinn. Dadurch passt sich die Schnur besser dem Spulenkern an. Wenn Du die Mono dann noch ein paar Tage auf der Spule ruhen lässt, verringert das die Gefahr, dass sie Dir bei offenem Bügel von alleine von der Rolle springt.

Zudem kann es je nach Kurbelgeschwindigkeit sein, dass Mono beim trockenen Durchziehen durch ein schweres Buch durch die Hitzeentwicklung beschädigt wird

--> wenn Du Pech hast, hast Du Deine Mono damit eventuell schon in den Orkus befördert --> Mono und trockene Reibungshitze vertragen sich ganz und gar nicht.

Geflecht allerdings noch weniger - darum schrieb ich auch weiter oben immer "nasse Wiese" und "nasser Lappen".


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schnur verknotet sich beim Auswerfen*

Eine weitere Möglichkeit seine Schnur zu entdrallen ist, an ein Fließgewässer und seine Schnur komplett mit der Strömung ablaufen lassen, dann wieder unter Spannung aufspulen.
Hier kommt dann der schon erwähnte nasse Lappen zum Einsatz.

Jürgen


----------



## m1scha (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schnur verknotet sich beim Auswerfen*

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Infos!!!
Ich werde dann nochmal komplett neu aufrollen und auch den Knoten überprüfen


----------



## jaunty_irl (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schnur verknotet sich beim Auswerfen*

Evtl auch mit den blinkern aufhören... ist nie geil für braids..


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schnur verknotet sich beim Auswerfen*

Nein, das ist vollkommen irrelevant, sofern gut funktionierende Wirbel bei Blechködern verwendet werden.

Wenn man keinen Zweitwirbel dauerhaft im System haben will, befestigt man den einfach mittels eines Splitrings jeweils direkt am Blechköder.

Zusammen mit dem "Erstwirbel" am oberen Vorfachende reicht das problemlos zur Drallverhinderung aus.

Und bei Wechsel auf Gummi oder Wobbler fällt der dann unnötige bzw. für den Lauf eventuell sogar kontraproduktive Zweitwirbel dann komplett weg.

Falls bei Spinnern eventuell immer noch Drall --> Exzenterblei verwenden (z. B. durch ein direkt am Spinneröhr angeknotetes Bleischrot).

Alternativ eine Exzenter-Bleistange oder ein Anti-Drall-Plättchen einsetzen.


----------

